# Wago 750-880 Modbus mit Raspberry



## MrSimon (2 Juni 2016)

Hallo liebe Forum Gemeinde,

ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einer Lösung, wie ichin Codesys 2.3 mit einer Wago 750-880 über ein Ethernet Modbus eine Verbindung mit einem Raspberry (Codesys 3.5 Sp 8) eine Verbindung aufbauen kann.

Codesys 2.3 ünterstützt den Modbus Master Konfigurator, welchen solch Laien wie mir eine doch relativ einfache Modbus Anbindung ermöglicht.

Hat hierbei einer schon mal eine Erfahrung gemacht ?

Gruß,
MrSimon


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (2 Juni 2016)

Hilft dir jetzt bei deiner Frage zwar nicht direkt weiter aber unterstützt Codesys 3 keine Netzvariabelen ?
Dann würdest du dir den Umweg sparen. 
Aber habe bei einer 750-880 auch mal mit dem ModBus Master gespielt. Hast du da eine konkrete Frage oder geht es wirklich um das Thema - Modus und die Verbindung zum Pi ?


----------



## MrSimon (3 Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  .

Mit den Netzwerkvariablen Variablen habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet, schaue ich mir jedoch später wenn ich daheim bin an.
Explizit geht es eigentlich um die Verbindung zwischen 750-880 und dem Raspberry Pi. Habe unter Codesys 2.3 einen generischen Modbus erstellt. Jedoch weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, welche Adresse und Parameter ich dort eintragen muss. Gleiches auf der Raspberry Seite.

Gruß,
MrSimon


----------



## d.langhojer (7 Juni 2016)

Hallo. Habe eigentlich exakt das gleiche Vorhaben.
Im Raspberry hab ich schon Modbusslave-Variablen erstellt und diese bekommen auch die Eingänge per FUP-Programm von den GPIO's und geben hoffentlich auch die Modbus-Befehle an die Ausgänge weiter.

Nur weiß ich nicht, ob das nun input registers oder coils oder was auch immer sein müssen.

Im Anhang ein Screenshot des Wago PFC's.
Screenshot des Raspberry Modbus kommt heute abend noch nach.




So und nun noch der Raspberry Screenshot:


----------



## MrSimon (9 Juni 2016)

Guten Abend,

habe das Problem gelöst.
Anbei findest du mal ein Demo Projekt.

das gleiche Prinzip wird auf dem Raspberry gemacht, hänge ich ebenfalls mal an!

Gruß,
MrSimon


----------

